# Get AKC PAPERS



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

The owner of your girl's mother would have to request it. She'd be charged a hefty fine. U
Since a littermate was registered, that advice is based on entire litter having been registered and apps just not sent it. You know the litter number, since you know the sib's reg #. Dam of your girl would be same number w different last two digits. -02,-03 etc. Once that accomplished, then the litter your girl came out of would need to be registered, and the individual sent in. Also w fines- since time has passed and it'd all require research.
Why do you need papers?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Basically easier to spay/neuter your dog and do the alternate registration with AKC (the kind for purebred dogs without papers).

And don't buy pups from breeders who breed anything to anything. Make sure the parents are AKC registered + make sure the dogs have their full clearances. Make the breeders earn it.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Penpens said:


> Bare with me.
> I have a female who’s FATHER is AKC registered, mother is not, she was issued AKC registration papers but never registered. I found a full sibling of the mothers litter through research on K9data and then on AKC.
> My question is, can I get AKC papers on my girl, the breeder is willing to sign anything I need but I must do the leg work.
> Thanks


So if you want papers so YOU can breed- just don't.... 
it's unlikely she's of a pedigree that needs to be a part of the gene pool (if her dam's breeder didn't bother, and her dam's owner bred her sans papers that isn't a huge leap) and if you were an experienced breeder you wouldn't have invested in this dog, so being new and inexperienced starting a program on a weak pedigree is asking for negativity in your life.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Penpens said:


> Bare with me.
> I have a female who’s FATHER is AKC registered, mother is not, she was issued AKC registration papers but never registered. I found a full sibling of the mothers litter through research on K9data and then on AKC.
> My question is, can I get AKC papers on my girl, the breeder is willing to sign anything I need but I must do the leg work.
> Thanks


The short answer is there isn't anything you can do to fix it. The ball is in the court of the breeder you obtained your girl from and perhaps even the breeder she got your dogs mother from. You're looking at an uphill battle that you aren't even allowed to participate in.


----------

